# MACO and Delivery fee for PCD?



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

What fee's do dealers NOT pay when the car is PCD as opposed to dealer delivered?


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Same fees either way. Only on ED is it different. 
At least on the ones I have done. No MACO here. Just training fee


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

+1

As Jim stated, it is no different than the vehicle being delivered at the dealer for PCD.


----------

